# Ducks on the wing



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

This duck was shot by Nestbuster. In transit to one of our prime hunting grounds. The shot was made on the wing from right to left at about 20yds. Equipment was, Purple heart board cut, tubular bands, 5/8inch steel balls, made by Bulletproof Primitive Supply slingshots.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

That's awesome.....wish I could have been there. Looks like you and your compadre have some good times out in the natural world. Nice board cut, too.

Looks like some decent fishing water, too.


----------



## bushwacker (Jan 20, 2010)

good shot mate,i have taken pheasants on the wing when they jumped up infront of me

is that a moorhen?


----------



## Nest Buster (Nov 22, 2010)

bushwacker said:


> good shot mate,i have taken pheasants on the wing when they jumped up infront of me
> 
> is that a moorhen?


Not sure bushwacker we eat the gizzards and call them coots.


----------



## bushwacker (Jan 20, 2010)

i think it is what we in the uk call a moorhen http://www.english-c...rds/moorhen.htm

and it the uk this is a coot http://www.google.co...ved=0CC0Q9QEwAg


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice shot Nestbuster,

That is also a great looking slingshot, nice to see some hunters using steel balls for ammo. I was beginning to wonder if steel balls were ever even used for slingshot hunting ammo. All you ever here about is lead this and lead that and if steel was good the military would use it lol









How do those coots taste? I know some canals that are filled with those aquatic birds and I didnt shoot any only because I had heard they werent good taste, I must know as I really would like to try them if they arent bad tasting.


----------



## Nest Buster (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks nico. I just flower and fry the gizzards. The breast tast something like a wood duck, but I can't cook duck that tast very good anyways. This is the first year I have shot steel. I feel you have to go up in size on the steel for it to hit as hard as the lead. This bird was dead on impact. I watched frog man kill one at about sixty plus yards with 5/8 steel.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Awesome shooting!!!! Slingshots, and those who shoot them are AMAZING!!!







Thanks for including a great pic with your post!!! Everyone should carry a good digital camera today.... even cell phone pics are better than nothing!!!


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Good shooting! Another proof that tubes are not as bad as many people say


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Down in Louisiana we called them "puldeauxs" (pronounced pull-doos) and there are some people who do hunt them. They are a common sight in the canals and ditches down in the southern part of the state. I asked one of the Cajuns I work with about them and he stated he liked the breast meat but the legs have some sort of strange filament-type bones that connect the main leg bone to the muscle. So they eat just the breast, which he stated was quite good.

Hardly anyone messes with these and I could have killed a pile of them had anyone wanted them at times. I think these could be a good slingshot target as I believe they are very rarely messed with.

Good shooting for taking one out of the air and Frogman's long-range strike also.

Finally, the reason I've always used lead was my ability to scrounge it and then cast it into whatever size I felt like.....I can't do that with steel though someone with the ability to scrounge larger ball bearings or whatever is probably out there making good use of it as I write this.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

bushwacker said:


> good shot mate,i have taken pheasants on the wing when they jumped up infront of meis that a moorhen?


Yes im sure it's a moorhen


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

moorhen red bill.... coot white bill


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

My hit wasn't quite as spectacular as Nest Busters, as it was on the water when I took the shot. It was out there a good distance. Kinda like sending artillery strikes. Lotsa fun. I argee with you jmplsnt, about the functionality and the options that lead offers as opposed to steel. I have rescently started to find steel bar 1/2 to 5/8 inch and cut it up with a metal cutting chop saw. It works pretty good....I cut it according to the size of the bar, and you need to find the construction steel as it is much softer than machined or tool steel......


----------



## Holzwurm (Nov 5, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> Finally, the reason I've always used lead was my ability to scrounge it and then cast it into whatever size I felt like.....I can't do that with steel though someone with the ability to scrounge larger ball bearings or whatever is probably out there making good use of it as I write this.


During my apprenticeship in the metal industry I've gathered worn out ball bearings from the scrapyard there to salvage the balls for slingshot ammo , .........it's quite eloborate to open them up to get the balls out !

On smaller bearings I've cut open the outer ring with a power cutting disc and after clamped it in a BIG vise to crack it up ,............on bigger bearings I even had to utilize a gas-operated welding torch to separate the outer bearing ring(too much hazzle with the cutting disc , the steel cage is just that pretty hard) , often required two cuts on those , also spoiling two or three of the balls inside .

Guess , that bird is this one : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moorhen

I don't think , that they're considered edible over here .

greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Nest Buster said:


> Thanks nico. I just flower and fry the gizzards. The breast tast something like a wood duck, but I can't cook duck that tast very good anyways. This is the first year I have shot steel. I feel you have to go up in size on the steel for it to hit as hard as the lead. This bird was dead on impact. I watched frog man kill one at about sixty plus yards with 5/8 steel.


Thank you for the reply Nest Buster,

Well I suppose like any game it will taste according to its preparation and I eat carp which most fishermen condemn as an awful unedible fish. Yet I baked one once, properly prepared and seasoned and had one of the carp tastes like crap types coming back for a second helpings of oven baked carp.

Next time I have the opportunity I will take one of these aquatic birds i will do it ;_

Again nice shots
Nico


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

We used to soak carp in milk for overnight, and then bake them next day. Delicious! But that river is so polluted now there's no fish living in it anymore.









Nice shot nesbuster!


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Excellent shooting, nest buster. That's a great photo too; thanks for posting it. 
I like the looks of that board cut slingshot in the pic. How about posting more pics of that slingshot, if you have 'em? Thanks

Not sure bushwacker we eat the gizzards and call them coots.
[/quote]


----------



## Nest Buster (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks dhansen, I will try to post more pictures dont have any rite now. Frogman made this one for me. Love it, fits like a glove hits where you point it. Good hunting!


----------



## darren (Nov 1, 2010)

grat shooting were did the shot hit the bird???


----------



## Nest Buster (Nov 22, 2010)

darren said:


> grat shooting were did the shot hit the bird???


In the body front mass!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Carp are a mud fish or river fish I have not tried to eat them although jamie oliver a top english chef put them in saltwater alive to cleanse them, otherwise they taste of mud awful and those scales have to be scraped also. I used to catch and eat eels years ago they are also a river fish,I remember gutting them cutting them into one inch chunks leaving them in saltwater overnight then boiling them for around an hour delicious my grandad used to run a pub so we used to put them on the bar for customers to eat they loved them but then so did I.


----------



## Nest Buster (Nov 22, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Carp are a mud fish or river fish I have not tried to eat them although jamie oliver a top english chef put them in saltwater alive to cleanse them, otherwise they taste of mud awful and those scales have to be scraped also. I used to catch and eat eels years ago they are also a river fish,I remember gutting them cutting them into one inch chunks leaving them in saltwater overnight then boiling them for around an hour delicious my grandad used to run a pub so we used to put them on the bar for customers to eat they loved them but then so did I.


I like red horse suckers, part of the carp family. If you know how to gash them they are awsome. sweet white meat! I mostley shoot them with a bow.


----------



## Holzwurm (Nov 5, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Carp are a mud fish or river fish I have not tried to eat them although jamie oliver a top english chef put them in saltwater alive to cleanse them, otherwise they taste of mud awful and those scales have to be scraped also. I used to catch and eat eels years ago they are also a river fish,I remember gutting them cutting them into one inch chunks leaving them in saltwater overnight then boiling them for around an hour delicious my grandad used to run a pub so we used to put them on the bar for customers to eat they loved them but then so did I.


Carp have a long and widely spread tradition in Central Europe ,........ in the middle ages monks bred them in hatcheries to serve as human forage during the Catholic feast times , many of these old hatchery ponds still exist today , whereas the monastries are long time gone .

They do not neccessarely taste of mud ,....... it really depends on their habitat ,....... old clay pits with clay bottom or lakes with a gravel base are much better suited rather than swampy ditches or shallow moor ponds , .......in this case cleansing would be better , of course .

Here are typical recipes for "blue carp" (only works with the bred "mirror carp" , which hardly has any scales) :

http://www.czechspecials.com/speciality/old-bohemian-blue-carp/

http://newspaper.grafenwoehr.com/2010/11/25/blue-carp-with-melted-butter/1659

Looks about like on the picture below .

Eel have become quite rare these days , caught a lot of them as well in former years , but I most likely used to smoke them in whole , ....don't like boiled fish too much .

greetz , Holzwurm


----------

